# mounting seatpost backwards



## carbs (Mar 2, 2004)

Is it okay to mount my seatpost backwards? I've got the Easton EA70 with the offset thing, and I already shortened my stem length, and my bike is a Small, but the reach is still a bit long, so I was wondering if turning my seatpost around 180 degrees would cause any damage. Would it break? I do light trail riding, mostly XC. I know there are seatposts out there without the offset, but I can't afford one right now.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*did you*

loosen the bolts and move your saddle/rails as far forward as possible?

The angle of the rail mounts won't work if you reverse the post. IMHO grab a $20 cheap standard post to use.

i.e. here's a $34 one....

http://www.titec.com/items.asp?deptid=4&itemid=64

Jim


----------



## hugh088 (Feb 1, 2004)

*Go for it.*

I've see it done by a guide at Mt. Snow for a women who was new to the sport and riding a friends bike that did not fit her well. Made a huge difference in her bike handling and her attitude.
Chris


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*maybe, maybe not*

it's a _layback _ seat post; if the rails can't support the seat at the right angle, it won't work. Maybe your example was a different make/style/design?

Argh! stupid eaton jpg cut off! I'll try below. 

Jim


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*hopefully the whole pic*



JimC. said:


> it's a _lay back _ seat post; if the rails can't support the seat at the right angle, it won't work. Maybe your example was a different make/style/design?
> 
> Argh! stupid Easton jpg cut off! I'll try below.  OK now only the top shows...but!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

*Agree w/ JimC...*



hugh088 said:


> I've see it done by a guide at Mt. Snow for a women who was new to the sport and riding a friends bike that did not fit her well. Made a huge difference in her bike handling and her attitude.
> Chris


... while (technically) you can just turn it around, it may not be the best thing ... for the post or for your riding position. I'm not sure if Easton recommends turning it around, or would warrantee it if damage occurred in such a position.

Also, your riding geometry will change. With the resultant saddle position moved far forward, you would have effectively moved your weight far forward. Is that what you want? While that position would be great for climbs, I would think that it would present different challenges on descents.

NOTE: I believe this is the pic JimC was referring to...


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Don't turn your seatpost around. Set your saddle by your knee position relative to the pedal spindles and leave it. If you move your seat forward to compensate for insufficient reach you'll not be doing your legs any favors, and may damage your knees in the long run. 

A couple of questions to ask yourself:

How short is the stem? Could I mount a shorter one? A lot of downhill stems are 30-50mm, which is terribly short. If you're already there then ask yourself:

Is my reach uncomfortable because I'm merely not used to it? Stretching your hamstrings helps when you're going to ride 'hunched over'. If you answer no to those then ask yourself:

Can I get a smaller frame? (edit) At 5'2" that frame should fit you. Do you have a disproportionate torso/arm/leg length problem?


----------



## ScottS (Feb 21, 2004)

My wife uses the Thomson Elite Setback post in reverse on her touring bike. Thomson says on its site that it is okay to do.


----------



## Scanner (Apr 23, 2004)

*DON"T DO IT!*

Go to a good LBS and have them check the fit of you on your bike. I have a feeling that you are on the wrong size frame.

But, please, don't turn your post around! Seat posts are designed for hits in one direction, turning the post around changes this and the post may not be designed to take the shock while reversed.

I know that many of you are saying "But I know a guy who know a gal whose cousin rode with one for years that way." Good for them. But don't try to sue the company when it fails. In most cases this is a band-aid on a bigger problem of bicycle fit. The real issue is not being addressed.

I had a seatpost break years ago on my cyclocross bike after I did a running mount. It is not a pleasant experience to drive a broken post into your gut!

Again go to a good fit specialist and get your bike sized. www.bikecomfort.com is one such system.

This is one of my biggest pet peeves, so sorry about the rant!

Tad


----------



## ScottS (Feb 21, 2004)

I don't doubt that the bike could be a size mismatch, especially since he's down to this, but as I say, the Thomson seat post is workable if that's the only workable alternative one has.

I wouldn't want to reverse the Easton piece either though.

Anyhow, my words weren't solely based on my wife's experience, though I'm saying it does work for her with the Thomson unit:

http://www.lhthomson.com/seatpostfaq.asp (half way down the page)

Q - Can a setback seatpost be turned around and used as a "set forward" seatpost? 
A - Yes, the setback seatpost can be used as a set forward seatpost. No modifications are necessary. The forward direction or set forward works well for triathalon bikes.


----------



## Scanner (Apr 23, 2004)

Scott,

Yes, if the maker says so, go ahead. But a nice light Easton? I wouldn't. And I have full faith that Easton is a good company.

I have set up a few tri-people with the Thompson in a "reverse" postion. And the Thompson I have on my road bike really doesn't have a forward or backward - the clamp is dead on top of the post. But if you have to move the seat that far forward to get KOPS (Knee over pedal spindle) you have the wrong size bike. And the wrong size may not just be frame height but top tube length. 

Consider a person with long legs compaired to their torso length, when they do a "stand-over-and-lift" method of fit the frame will be ok for their legs but might be too long for their torso.

This goes the reverse also. I had a good friend who had very short legs and even though he was 5' 10" or so he was riding a small 16" frame. We ended up with something like a 150 or 160 stem. This is from the olden days when bike frames, in general, where short on the top tube.

FWIW,
Tad


----------

